# Im a mechaphile (attracted to vehicles) and also am very bored



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

So Im super bored and am completely fine with being berated, so ask me all the questions you want. Or make fun of me, I don't really care as long as it is actually a creative/entertaining. As my name implies I am weirdness incarnate. So ask away and enjoy a weirdo's perspective on things!


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you know @Half-dude


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 4, 2018)

Two questions:

WHY? 
How exactly do you fuck a car?


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 4, 2018)

would you stick your meat stick in the tail pipe of a car and cum in it


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2018)

How autistic are you?


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 4, 2018)

Would you bang a cheese grater?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 4, 2018)

Is gasoline the car's cum?


----------



## SadClownMan (Jun 4, 2018)

So basically when you see a 1989 ford pinto you get a boner, right? Also is it more of a desperation thing as to why you turned to vehicles because no living being would fuck you to the point of being classified as an incle, or have you always been this much of an devieant wierdo


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jun 4, 2018)

What's your opinion on anthro planes?


----------



## spikespiegel (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you prefer newer or older cars?


----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

Alright, which one of you is socking to make this thread?


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Randall Fragg said:


> Two questions:
> 
> WHY?
> How exactly do you fuck a car?


1. Not sure, just became attracted to vehicles. I tried my best to be attracted to women, but it just didnt work.
2. male: Phalic organ in tail pipe Female: Im not too sure but I could ask


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 4, 2018)

cats are the least sexy thing on planet earf.
prove me wrong


----------



## KE 521 (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> yep, I actually talked to him today. He told me to avoid this place.


Aww come back @Half-dude we love you


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

SadClownMan said:


> So basically when you see a 1989 ford pinto you get a boner, right? Also is it more of a desperation thing as to why you turned to vehicles because no living being would fuck you to the point of being classified as an incle, or have you always been this much of an devieant wierdo



Umm, I havent always been a weirdo, though I have always been inept at talking to people. Im not really 100% sure, so you could be right. I am sure as hell that I could never attract any other normal human being.  And the boner thing? Depends on the car/truck/machine



Cokeisbetterthenpepsi said:


> would you stick your meat stick in the tail pipe of a car and cum in it


done already



MustachioedHipster said:


> Aww come back @Half-dude we love you


Nah, he is way more sensitive than me. He raged the one time I tried to challenge his viewpoint


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> done already


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jun 4, 2018)

what's sexier?
mercedes benz or cadillac


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

spikespiegel said:


> Do you prefer newer or older cars?


Good question. I personally have found that it depends on the shape. I think the more anthro - ish shape the car is, the more attractive it is to me at least. Just a theory though, ive never been attracted to humans so im not sure


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> yep, I actually talked to him today. He told me to avoid this place.



*You should have listened.*


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Anime-Chan said:


> what's sexier?
> mercedes benz or cadillac


Mercedes for sedan, cadillac for suv


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> *You should have listened.*


your probably right, but this will be so much fun



Uncanny Valley said:


> How autistic are you?


Mild ( think between 1-2) though I do have lots of social issues


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jun 4, 2018)

Thoughts on the Cars movies? Did you ever get a boner from one of the female characters?


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you have attractions to other objects? Have you talked to a psychiatrist about this?


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Thoughts on the Cars movies? Did you ever get a boner from one of the female characters?


Course I did, what did you think I was even a tiny bit sane? And to top that, im not even hetero. I am attracted to both sex's of cars (I give them a sex).


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2018)

Why did you think it was a good idea to admit your weird-ass fetish on KF of all places?

Good job for at least not giving out any personal information, though.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jun 4, 2018)

did you make it to 3rd base with the car? did the car invite you to it's garage?


----------



## spikespiegel (Jun 4, 2018)

Soo... are you in a relationship with a car(can't believe I'm asking this)?


----------



## Toolchain (Jun 4, 2018)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Anime-Chan said:


> did you make it to 3rd base with the car? did the car invite you to it's garage?


Yea im a total stud when It comes to inanimate objects.


spikespiegel said:


> Soo... are you in a relationship with a car(can't believe I'm asking this)?


Yep, a sweet little Hyundai (sorry for freaking you out)


Monolith said:


> Why did you think it was a good idea to admit your weird-ass fetish on KF of all places?
> 
> Good job for at least not giving out any personal information, though.


I thought you guys would appreciate it, also im super bored


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jun 4, 2018)

Can you produce your restraining orders from all auto shows in your region?


----------



## KE 521 (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> Yea im a total stud when It comes to inanimate objects.
> 
> Yep, a sweet little Hyundai (sorry for freaking you out)
> 
> I thought you guys would appreciate it, also im super bored


What is it with Hyundai?


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

dunbrine47 said:


> Can you produce your restraining orders from all auto shows in your region?


Oh I could never! im far too moral to ever even think about touching someone elses property


Daughter of Pomona said:


> Do you have attractions to other objects? Have you talked to a psychiatrist about this?


Yes but mostly things similar to cars (trucks, airplanes, tanks, and a drill one time :3)

And no I have not talked to a psychiatrist


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 4, 2018)

Your only saving grace is that your sexual deviancy doesn't actually violate a conscious being.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

Why does he have the same icon as @WhyDidIDoThis?  Coincidence or symbolism?


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> Course I did, what did you think I was even a tiny bit sane? And to top that, im not even hetero. I am attracted to both sex's of cars (I give them a sex).


how the fuck do you tell the difference between a male and female car?


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 4, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> how the fuck do you tell the difference between a male and female car?



Truck Nutz clearly indicate a male vehicle.


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> how the fuck do you tell the difference between a male and female car?



A...feeling? cheesy but true.


----------



## Memeneeto (Jun 4, 2018)

How do you feel about transformers? Like is it just their vehicle forms you like or are you into giant robots too?


----------



## spikespiegel (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you think that cars have a consciousness(I remember half-dude talking about that in his thread)?


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> A...feeling? cheesy but true.


*that's not good enough
*
there's something that clearly differentiates the two in your mind, i'm sure

i don't give a shit about anything else in this thread, but _this_... this i gotta' know


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jun 4, 2018)

I think you and this bloke would get along well:


----------



## KE 521 (Jun 4, 2018)

What do you find attractive in a car? Curves or angles?


----------



## Frogasm (Jun 4, 2018)

what are some specific traits in vehicles that you find attractive? What do you look for first? Can you point out some examples?

do you pretend that the cars have personalities/feelings/identities in addition to sexes?

how do you feel about ratbat's art?


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> I think you and this bloke would get along well:


Eh, he is a little too caring for me. But maybe, depends on how interesting he is.


spikespiegel said:


> Do you think that cars have a consciousness(I remember half-dude talking about that in his thread)?


No, they don't (obviously) but I feel connected to them, like they have their own individual personalities. So maybe in my delusional fantasies yes, but rationally no I dont think that.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 4, 2018)

Spoiler











does this turn you on


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

wellthathappened said:


> View attachment 465503


like a 4 or 5/10, its much more sexy with the eyes in the location of the headlight



Cokeisbetterthenpepsi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.


MustachioedHipster said:


> What do you find attractive in a car? Curves or angles?


curves


----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> like a 4 or 5/10, its much more sexy with the eyes in the location of the headlight


So this movie turns you on?


----------



## LeeSun (Jun 4, 2018)

What was the best lay you've had


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

Reynard said:


> So this movie turns you on?



They look a little weird, but that green one is definitely more sexy than the cars in  Cars


----------



## The Fool (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you have an overly-complicated lore about how anthropomorphic cars work like Half-dude did or are you fine with just letting a fetish be a fetish?


----------



## nanny911 (Jun 4, 2018)

Are you @sbm1990, or some guy trying to troll us?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 4, 2018)

Are you the guy who attached a Fleshlight to a tailpipe?


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Do you have an overly-complicated lore about how anthropomorphic cars work like Half-dude did or are you fine with just letting a fetish be a fetish?


Oh man I wish, but nope. I mean I have my hopes for what I wish cars to be, but I realize how dumb that is. I know im weird and I just embrace it.



nanny911 said:


> Are you @sbm1990, or some guy trying to troll us?


Don't know who that is, but I guess cant really prove im a mech. I am part of the community but I don't want them to be exposed


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Are you the guy who attached a Fleshlight to a tailpipe?


Nah, but I know multiple who do.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 4, 2018)

Do those human into cars videos tickle your fancy, or is that a step too far?


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 4, 2018)

im sexually attrached to this sexy cool sexy drawing


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 4, 2018)

I wanna fuck this


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jun 4, 2018)

let's say your driving and a motherfucker is too close behind, and they tap your car. Is that sexual assault?


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jun 4, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Do those human into cars videos tickle your fancy, or is that a step too far?


----------



## Lysol (Jun 4, 2018)

Does the color of a car matter?
Do you view an S.U.V. to be the B.B.W. of your fetish?
How would you even angle a car to be able to have sex with the tailpipe?
Also why, instead of masturbating to the car instead?
Does wheel size factor in at all, also do the rims? If so, spinners or no?


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 4, 2018)

Pics of the last car you fapped to


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 4, 2018)

Arcee or Mater?


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 4, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Pics of the last car you fapped to


----------



## Weirdnessincarnate (Jun 4, 2018)

wellthathappened said:


>


^


----------



## pomona (Jun 4, 2018)

When did you start feeling a sexual pull towards cars? Have you ever told anyone in person?


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 5, 2018)

Weirdnessincarnate said:


> Yep, a sweet little Hyundai (sorry for freaking you out)


Half-dude is madly in love with one of these soulless econo-shitboxes too.

What is it with these things that get you guys all fired up? Like, I understand a Christine kind of thing. Restoring some classic from back when the automakers made cars that had distinctive styling and growing an attachment to it and all it's little quirks and features. But these things... I don't get it at all. Not just the mechaphile stuff either. I cannot wrap my brain around how you see these things as anything special in any regard. It's the most generic mass produced disposable consumer shit ever. Like falling madly in love with a something you bought from Walmart.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 5, 2018)

Man I feel fucking horrible I love my cars anymore thanks OP.

Will you rape the gun I blow my brains out with?


----------



## WhyDidIDoThis (Jun 5, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Why does he have the same icon as @WhyDidIDoThis?



You know, this is a very good question.

So here's my question to Weirdnessincarnate. Why that icon?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 6, 2018)

I found your waifu.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 8, 2018)

Do you test yourself for STDs?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ever shove Hot Wheels up your ass?


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 9, 2018)

how do you feel about planes


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 10, 2018)

What sound does a car make when it orgasms?


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 10, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What sound does a car make when it orgasms?


If I had to make a guess:





@WhyDidIDoThis  A little something for being so chill:


----------



## SwanDive (Jun 10, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What sound does a car make when it orgasms?



I imagine it sounds like an engine revving and then quieting down.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 11, 2018)

Futa Edition:





You:


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 11, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What sound does a car make when it orgasms?


----------



## Challenger19 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey if you are for real I actually have a legit question, I'm turning 17 in a few days and is it normal to have this feeling so young? I feel like I'm the only one that feels this.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 5, 2019)

>mechaphile



LOOK AT MY HUGE FUCKING MECHA-CODPIECE.  LOOK AT IT.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 5, 2019)

"Beep beep!" means no, you deranged fuck.


----------

